# Pseudoharpax virescens mismolt



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

is mismolt common for this species? i have had 3 this week mismolt? temps are 86. humidity is 40.


----------



## Mime454 (May 28, 2013)

Idk when this species hatches and grows in the wild, but I read that during the later months, humidity in Gambia can get up to 95%. That might have something to do with the issues you're having.


----------



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

this species doent require misting.


----------



## Mime454 (May 28, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> this species doent require misting.


Given the fact that they've fallen out of culture at least once, I wouldn't trust that. I would try to replicate the natural environment as much as possible.


----------



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

im wondering it they fell cause theey were all on the bottom of the cup but started to molt from the top.


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 28, 2013)

I had 10 but now down to 3 ...... the 3 molted fine i do give them little spray every 3 days .. the other 7 i don't spray .... mis molt ..


----------



## psyconiko (May 28, 2013)

Guys,mismolts are not always humidity related.Believe me.

Anyway Pseudoharpax does not require much humidity,I only mist when they start reaching adulthood(presub,sub).

I don t have that much mismolt.I had like 100 presub and sub nymphs(I sold them all last week)all in perfect shape.I only have for now 40adults(males+females) and they just dont die that easily.But they love to skip stages,like presub to adult.

I believe they mismolted for another reason.What are your conditions?


----------



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

hey nikkko, i have them @ 86 temp and around 40 humidity. also they are in small cup with mesh sreen lids. all of mine that mismolt were on bottom halfway out.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 28, 2013)

I keep mine at 80 degrees max and mist them once a week.

I also had a mismolt a couple days ago but the others molted fine.


----------



## jrh3 (May 28, 2013)

ok maybe i should add some more decor for them to hang on.


----------



## glock34girl (May 29, 2013)

What do their feet look like? Perhaps the mesh isn't gripable? Iam just brainstorming. Each of my guys that have fallen, I think it's been a result of surface they can't grip. JMHO.


----------



## jrh3 (May 29, 2013)

same screen i use on all my mantids, window mesh.


----------



## happy1892 (May 29, 2013)

I would mist them. Misting them a little bit probably will not hurt them. I think most of mine molted fine (all or most, dont remember) when I misted them a lot. So I think a little will not hurt.


----------



## psyconiko (May 29, 2013)

It is useless to mist at early instars but you do what you want haha.What instar when they mismolted?


----------



## jrh3 (May 29, 2013)

nikko , thanks for the help, i wont mist them untol about sub adults, they aremolting to L3 is where the problem is. im thinking they are faling duing molt.


----------



## dgerndt (May 29, 2013)

When I had a go at Gambians, I had really bad luck. Half of my nymphs vomited up red stuff, then died. Then the other half mismolted at first molt. Only one survived to adulthood and then he died a few days later. I have no idea what went wrong.


----------



## agent A (May 29, 2013)

Deby said:


> When I had a go at Gambians, I had really bad luck. Half of my nymphs vomited up red stuff, then died. Then the other half mismolted at first molt. Only one survived to adulthood and then he died a few days later. I have no idea what went wrong.


I failed with them 6 times before getting a pair to adulthood and they had no interest in mating


----------



## psyconiko (May 29, 2013)

Thats crazy.I really have no idea why they are mismoliting like that.Seems many of you got really unlucky with this sp.

They like dry conditions(around 40% humidity,27°C to 30°C,food all time).If you cannot help from playing the rainmaker you can lighlty mist them before they go to sleep.Also if they have not eaten for a while you can indeed give them water.I keep my young ones in a bottle sized container,full of excelsior and twigs.

Good luck with them!


----------



## dgerndt (May 29, 2013)

I was told that this is a hardy species. Maybe not so much! But I'd still like to have another try some day.


----------

